# YouTube seeks classical musicians



## Isola

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7759171.stm

"Video sharing website You Tube is launching a competition to discover new classical musicians.

Billed as an online orchestra, the site wants users to submit videos showcasing their musical talent.

Users have until 28 January 2009 to submit their entries, with a final public vote taking place two weeks later.

The eventual winners will be flown to New York's Carnegie Hall, to play at a three day classical music summit."


----------



## jurianbai

Looks quite serious. The conductor is quite funny also.

Here the direct links :

http://www.youtube.com/symphony


----------



## MrTortoise

I looked at the piano arrangement on the site and it reads like a nice piece. I do hate it when composers assume that a most pianist's hands can easily reach a 10th! I hate revoicing a chord or leaving a note out  This does look like a wonderful project.


----------



## Rachovsky

Ugh, I feel the same Tortoise. I have a hard enough time stretching the left hand for the opening notes of Rach's 2nd Piano Concerto. I have somehow learned how to maneuver the right hand into a good position to hit the notes, though.


----------



## MrTortoise

lol, good for you! When there is a will there is a way, well, usually  I do notice many people breaking the chords up, which I really don't mind. All this talk of music, I may just have to break out the packing boxes where my scores are and do some reading.


----------



## carrTL1274

wow i like the sound of this. Youtube just keeps getting better!


----------

